# Anyone tried Colonic Irrigation?



## jocornishgirl (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi AllI'm new to this site although not new to IBS. Been suffering for over 15yrs, since I was a teenager! I am IBS-D and at my worst I feel bloated (like I'm pregnant!!!)and can go upto 5 times in less than an hr. It's flaring up at the moment and I'm really determined to get a grip on it this time as I'm fed up feeling like ####! Usually I just put up with it. I'm on aloe vera juice, have cut down extensively on sugary foods, milk and wheat to see if that will help. I'm also having accupunture every couple of weeks and will be starting yoga soon as i've heard that can help. I've also been considering having colonic irrigation. Has anyone tried it? The idea of having my colon flushed out and being left shiny and clean is so appealing.......but the actual procedure isn't! Would love to hear if any of you have tried it! Thanks Jo. x


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I haven't tried it personnally but I have known people who have. It isn't as effective as you would hope as far as I have been told but but after a few sessions you are ment to see some improvement, mainly that you just feel lighter.I really want to try it but I hated having a camera up there and the idea of water getting flushed up and everything just pouring out puts me off. you need to let me know if it provides you with some benefit as I do really want to try it and all i need is some courage. (why does the song "we're off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of oz" come into my head?)


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Colonic irrigation is a bad idea. Yes, it cleans you out. Completely. That means that any good bacteria you may have in your gut is flushed out and you have to start over again to populate your gut with both the good and the bad bacteria. Save your money on the colonic and instead spend it on a very good quality probiotic - one you find in the refrigerator section of your health food store, that has at least 5 billion active organisms. Take one before each meal.Also, taking out a bit of dairy, a bit of wheat, etc. probably won't help you if you actually have a lactose- or wheat-intolerance. Try reading up on something called an Elimination diet, then do it. This is the only proof-positive way to find out if you have any actual food-intolerances or allergies that are causing your problems. Food allergies, where you have an actual anaphylactic response are very rare. However, food intolerance - which can cause bloating, gas, diarrhea, constipation,etc. - are quite common. Do as you please. But for people with IBS, colonics are a huge waste of money and can actually make things a lot worse. Elizabeth


----------

